# jucheck.exe - can't get rid of it



## GOZAGS (Apr 14, 2010)

My Mcafee keeps asking me if I want to allow jucheck.exe to make a change to my system. I've said no several times to the point of where I just say yes. But - it won't go away - keeps asking me if I want to allow jucheck.exe to make a change. Isn't it just some sort of java check? What to do?


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

The program is from Sun and is used by Java. Go here for more info:
http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/jucheck/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Control Panel > Java > Update tab.

Either disable automatic updates, or click the Advanced button and change the update frequency to 'monthly', then tell McAfee to 'allow and remember' to let Java update silently in the background without your security software bothering you every time.


----------



## steve.hick (May 26, 2010)

"The jucheck.exe process will check on the internet for available updates for the Java Virtual machine installed on your computer. If updates are available it will notify you and/or manage the download and install of the updates. You should leave this process running in order to keep your Java virtual machine up to date, unless it is causing problems for your system."

Source: http://www.auditmypc.com/process/jucheck.asp


----------

